# What About The Grocery Clerks Working?



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2020)

While the stores are open for business I don't think I would be comfortable facing the lines of people every day.
No sooner did I post this did the president of HEB stores here in Houston announce shields will go up between the customers and the checkers to protect both parties. Smart thinkng. He is speaking right now and saying they are in an anticipation of a worst cases scenario on how to maintain a food supply for the future weeks and months. Nice to hear someone is using their heads.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2020)

Sounds good.
I'd hate to be a checker in these times.

I sometimes wonder if Grocers are doing pretty good with all this
I mean, they no longer need to have any sales going, no loss leaders to attract
Just need to try to keep stocked up


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2020)

It had to happen. I just read on line gun sales are up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It had to happen. I just read on line gun sales are up.


I believe there is a background check waiting period for those.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 16, 2020)

I honestly think grocers aren't making tons of money. Grocery stores operate on a thin profit margin as it is. And when this thing ends, people will have to use up all the crap they've been stockpiling before they buy more stuff. HEB, a Texas family-owned grocery business, has been doing all it can. Before this crisis, they charged for curbside pick-up. Now it's free. They've altered their hours so they can restock all night long. I saw how they stepped up after Harvey, and I feel confident they are doing all they can for their customers. God bless 'em.


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2020)

Stores are all shortening hours here too in an effort to restock. Today in a checkout line I got stuck next to a chatty guy who was telling me all about how he'd had a runny nose and had been sneeezing for 2 days!   I backed away, but he kept on and on. Jeez. Self checkout line next time! Also Stop & Shop (here) is initiating a new schedule which will allow over 60 people to have specific hours to shop. Those hours are from 6 am to 8 am.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 16, 2020)

More so, what about the doctors and nurses?


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I believe there is a background check waiting period for those.


Not where I live.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I honestly think grocers aren't making tons of money. Grocery stores operate on a thin profit margin as it is. And when this thing ends, people will have to use up all the crap they've been stockpiling before they buy more stuff. HEB, a Texas family-owned grocery business, has been doing all it can. Before this crisis, they charged for curbside pick-up. Now it's free. They've altered their hours so they can restock all night long. I saw how they stepped up after Harvey, and I feel confident they are doing all they can for their customers. God bless 'em.


Agree.  Plus they are paying a lot of overtime to keep up with demand.  I read a post by an HEB meat cutter on a local forum; he said he is working 12-16 hours a day to keep up with demand.  He ground hundreds of pounds of hamburger in a single day and is exhausted!   

I heard earlier today that the HEBs _may_ _go to pickup/delivery services only _if the situation becomes dire. I ordered a large delivery from HEB a couple of days ago and got everything I requested except a package of sausage.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)

This is surely taking its toll on the managers, cashiers, stock workers etc....pulling double shifts, exhausted to the hilt and probably not eating enough to keep their strength up....my son overheard a cashier crying in the store saying she cant take anymore and there's no backup.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> This is surely taking its toll on the managers, cashiers, stock workers etc....pulling double shifts, exhausted to the hilt and probably not eating enough to keep their strength up....my son overheard a cashier crying in the store saying she cant take anymore and there's no backup.


True.  And they still have to deal with the hateful crazies on top of standing on their feet for hours on end.  People need to chill the hell out and be kinder to each other.  We are all in the same boat.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Not where I live.


What's a background check?
-Texas


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2020)

This whole virus thing is going to change how we operate in many, many ways. We should be very worried about job losses as the numbers on job losses will be eye opening to say the least. When the virus does pass companies that laid people of will have to go through training new people all over.  Come to think of it this is like our parents experienced in WWII. We have been living free and easy up until recently. Maybe we will appreciate things more including each other.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 17, 2020)

Both my sons work in grocery stores. One is night and the other is daytime produce (same chain of grocery but different stores). A couple of days ago the entire produce dept. was empty of fruits and veggies (except radishes - don't know why as I like radishes). I worry about them working there and they carry a small bottle of sanitizer in their pocket.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2020)

How about toilet paper on YouTube my daughter in Florida said she'd never guess it would be toilet paper hoarding and fights over it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2020)

The clerk at Wallymart said they had run out of bags the night before and a fight had broken out at the self-check area when one shopper reached over to the next machine and grabbed the last bag hanging there before the person who was using that machine could use it.  Fighting over bags...….what's next?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2020)

Drank myself into a stupor. Slept in the back of the bar, lost my glasses and my car keys. Woke up 3:00 am and had to walk home. That was the last time I let myself do that again. I was 17 at the time.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 17, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> This is surely taking its toll on the managers, cashiers, stock workers etc....pulling double shifts, exhausted to the hilt and probably not eating enough to keep their strength up....my son overheard a cashier crying in the store saying she cant take anymore and there's no backup.


Spoke with my son in the ER - They are stretched beyond their limits - Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------

